

Show HN: InterviewHound.com Bootcamp for Interview Preparation - redmaverick
http://InterviewHound.com

======
redmaverick
Hey guys. Spent quite a while working on this idea. I would love some feedback
about the UI and your thoughts if something like this has the potential to
take off. Basically, this is inspired by an article written by a twitter
engineer. [http://www.restlessprogrammer.com/2013/09/hacking-coding-
int...](http://www.restlessprogrammer.com/2013/09/hacking-coding-
interview.html) So, the basic concept is that the user would be monitored and
his progress would be assessed regularly to make sure that he covers all the
staple DS and Algos. for $199 in 30 days.

The basic assumption is that the user is highly motivated and committed to
working for 3 hrs everyday on these problems.

~~~
soham
Hi Karthik,

Having started a similar thing in the valley
([http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com)), I can share
my experience.

0\. Who are you? Why should I prep with you? How are you better at
interviewing than I am? What is your success? A candidate needs to know
answers to these questions. There should be your profile up there.

1\. Interviewing is as much about coding skills, as it is about the grading
standard of the interviewer and the company. i.e. mock interviews with a
variety of people are imperative to truly get results. And mock interviews
only help when they are with experienced interviewers. Experienced
interviewers don't come cheap, if at all they come.

2\. There are many excellent online resources for interview prep
(GeeksforGeeks, InterviewCake, interviewbit, leetcode etc). Saurabhschool even
has tons of free videos online. This space is rapidly getting commoditized.

3\. Because of intensive people expenses, it's impossible to sustain a
fulltime business at $199/person for 3 months, even if you're in India. At
best, you'd make as much in salary as you'd make working anywhere else. It can
work as a side business, but then it won't have your full attention. It's easy
to do a job part-time, but hard to do a business part-time.

HTH

~~~
redmaverick
thanks, Soham, for sharing your experience. Will keep them in mind.

